# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Hallo Hallo

## Pravit

Hallo, Freunde, wir koennen jetzt auf deutsch sprechen, obwohl ich diese Sprache nicht so viel mag.... Na ja, wie geht es euch? Wer hier kann Deutsch sprechen?

----------


## Friendy

Hallo! 
Ich kann nur ein bisschen Deutsch sprechen (und mit viele Fehler) aber ich mag es und glaube dass es sehr shoen ist (ja, ich weiss dass viele Leute mit mir nicht einverstanden sind). Vieleicht werde ich manchmal hier kommen und ueben.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Achso, die Friendy kann auch Deutsch. Lernst du es jetzt oder hast du es frueher irgendwo gelernt? Gibt es andere deutschsprachige Leute in diesen Foren? Sprich mit uns ein bisschen, Bad Manners! Du bist wahrscheinlich der beste Deutschsprecher hier.  
Ein deutscher Rap-lied, der von Pravit geschrieben wurde:  http://www.freewebs.com/pravit/superpravit.mp3

----------


## Линдзи

> Gibt es andere deutschsprachige Leute in diesen Foren?

 German freaks me out because it _lives in my subconscious_.  I can understand it, and even reply sometimes, _as long as I don't think about what I'm doing_.   
Clearly, I have been experimented on by the CIA.

----------


## Tambakis

> Clearly, I have been experimented on by the CIA.

 You too?

----------


## Jasper May

Mann, du kannst eigentlich ziemlich gut Deutsch sprechen, Pravit! Das hatte ich nicht erwartet. Natuerlich kann ich auch ein bisschen Deutsch (zB besser dann Franzoesisch) weil meine Muttersprache Niederlaendisch ist. Aber ich muss sagen, nicht so gut wie Russisch.

----------


## Friendy

> Achso, die Friendy kann auch Deutsch. Lernst du es jetzt oder hast du es frueher irgendwo gelernt?

 Ich habe es frueher gelernt und jetzt lerne ich es auch.

----------


## Anna

I am feeling very depressed right now. Everyone here speaks ten million times better German than I do and I've been living here for six months.

----------


## Mihkkal

Hmm..._ Actually,_ Ich weiss nicht if ich _still some_ Deutch gesprechen kann. Es ist viere Jahre since meine obligatorische Deutch-klassen geendete (und ich war nich eines gutes Elev...). Shceisse, ich weiss nicht: Diese Sprache irritiert mich (wie Nederlands und Fl

----------


## Jasper May

Ok, that may be the worst German I've ever seen.  ::  But why, pray, does Dutch irritate you?   ::

----------


## Mihkkal

Because to Norwegische Ohre, Dutch/Flemish, h

----------


## Mihkkal

"kannt" was of course supposed to mean "can't", but I confuse myself. Yeah, I know, my German sucks - but I do actually understand a lot.

----------


## Pravit

Jas: Danke. Mein Deutschlehrer war ja der Praesident von "American Association of Teachers of German." Er ist eigentlich ein beruehmter Lehrer. In unserer Deutschklasse sprechen wir fast die ganze Stunde - einfach da sitzen und sprechen. Das ist doch eine sehr gute Methode eine Sprache zu lernen, oder?  
Es ist mir peinlich, aber ich kann wahrscheinlich Deutsch besser als Russisch _sprechen_. Aber ich kann Russisch vielmal besser lesen und schreiben. Leider habe ich niemand damit auf russisch zu sprechen.
Deutsch ist auch sehr aehnlich zu Englisch, damit ist es fuer mich ein bisschen leichter. Meine Problem ist, dass ich oft das falsches Geschlecht benutze. Es ist nicht so leicht auf deutsch, als auf russisch. 
Mihkkal, ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut, aber ich kann dir ein bisschen mit deinem Deutsch hilfen, wenn du willst. Hier sind die Fehler, die ich bemerkt habe:    

> Ich weiss nicht if ich _still some_ Deutch gesprechen kann.

 Ich weiss nicht, ob ich immer noch ein bisschen Deutsch sprechen kann. 
Das Verb ist immer das zweite oder das letzte Element in einem Satz. Na ja, es kann manchmal auch das erste sein, aber nicht sehr oft. Das "ge+" wird nur hinzugefuegt, wenn die Vergangenheit benutzt wird, z.B. "ich habe ein Buch gelesen." Es ist entweder das Perfekt oder das Imperfekt, das mit "ge" ist, ich glaube, dass es Perfekt ist, aber ich bin nicht sicher. Meine deutsche Grammatik ist furchtbar.    

> Es ist viere Jahre since meine obligatorische Deutch-klassen geendete (und ich war nich eines gutes Elev...).

 Eerrr...ich bin auch unsicher. Es ist vier Jahren seit dem Ende meinen obligatorischen Deutschklassen(und ich war nicht ein guter Schueler/Student). 
[quote]Shceisse, ich weiss nicht: Diese Sprache irritiert mich (wie Nederlands und Fl

----------


## Jasper May

It probably easier for you to switch between languages, because English doesn't particularly have that much in common with German. Dutch is _almost_ the same, but not _quite_. That's why we say 'beter dan', but in German 'besser als'... Frustrating...

----------


## Mihkkal

Viele gedanke f

----------


## begemot

Ich habe ein Jahr in Berlin verbracht. Total Klasse!  Kann (mindestens konnte) Deutsch ziemlich gut sprechen und schreiben.  Wie du, Pravit, find' ich es leichter, Deutsch statt Russisch zu sprechen, obwohl ich mich viel laenger mit der russischen Sprache befassen habe.  Das wundert sich nicht, weil Englisch ein "germanic language" ist. Es war mir aber sehr behilflich, Russisch studiert zu haben,  bevor ich mit Deutsh angefangen habe, weil es viele grammatischen Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen diesen Sprachen gibt. 
Leb Wohl!

----------

I grew up living next door to a Russian German family so I picked up a few words and phrases in German. I don't know any German, just a few bits and bobs that I picked up, I don't even know how to spell them, so I'll spell them out how I remember them pronounced using Russian letters. The family have long since repatriated to Germany. I believe that what I'm going to write isn't the kind of German they teach you at school, at least in Russia - which is only right, because as far as I know the 'Russian Germans' speak their own dialects of German which reflect the old dialects of the parts of Germany their ancestors came from. I've asked around, no one who studied German at school could help me - so if anyone could spell it out for me in real German, it would be really nice. Anyway, here it goes: 
унзаглэйнэс - daughter
минзишшен - dear, darling 
дуорпа - village
кеншдафлэээш? said when they want you to move a little so that they could sit down next to you 
фадамтнухмоль! - a swear word
легмишамош! - a swear word
ахдулиуэ шээээза! - a swear word 
вигумдикушэээза упдоох? was told this is said when someone asks silly questions 
хашдефая? do you have a light? 
шэйадинлэпельше гюнгэ - hurry up, eat up, young man 
фига - to have sex 
Those were my цвэээ кобэк.

----------


## Mihkkal

Hm.
Interesting. Some of that sounded familiar, at least.
There really is a "Russian" dialect of German, and a German-rooted minority in Russia? How cool. When did that immigration happen, and to where? Are they still a group, or just a part of history?

----------


## Pravit

I think Catherine the Great(who was German, if I rememebr right) gave a call to Germans promising them free land, and as a result a lot of Germans came settling around the Volga region. Later on I think they were relocated to Kazakhstan and Siberia.

----------

> I think Catherine the Great(who was German, if I rememebr right) gave a call to Germans promising them free land, and as a result a lot of Germans came settling around the Volga region. Later on I think they were relocated to Kazakhstan and Siberia.

 That is correct. Although some have stayed in the Volga region to this day.

----------


## VendingMachine

So, I take it there's no one here capable of spelling out in proper German the examples I posted under the nick 'Guest'? Well, I did my best transcribing them as I could remember them... I wonder if it's understandable from the point of view of today's German as spoken in Germany. Would a German person from Germany understand a Volga/Kazakhstan/Siberian German?

----------


## Tu-160

I just started to learn German and не совсем понял постановку вопроса, but: 
«унзаглэйнэс» is surely «unser kleines» (наша малышка), 
«деревня» in literary German is «dort» (don't know about «дуорпа») 
«кеншдафлэээш» — «Kannst du ???» 
«хашдефая» — looks like «Hast du feuer?», but pronounced «хастду фойэ?» 
«фига» — as far as I know they have an infinitive «ficken» (to f..k) 
It's all ich kann sagen

----------


## VendingMachine

*Tu-160* 
Данкшэ! 
А постановка вопроса была такая. В детстве я жил рядом с немецкой семьей (т.н. сибирские немцы), и помню ряд слов-фраз. Так как я немецкий никогда не учил, то я написал их русскими буквами как они звучали и попросил кого-нибудь написать это по-немецки (что ты и сделал для некоторых слов, за что тебе спасибо), если это возможно распознать. Кроме того я поинтересовался, понятны ли диалекты "наших" немцев, немцам Германии, ибо, как я не раз слышал, наши немнцы говорят на диалектах, которые корнями уходят в старые диалекты тех земель, из которых они уехали несколько веков назад, и, так как они развивались в отрыве от немецкого в Германии, часто перемешивались друг с другом на поселениях, то они наверняка сильно отличаются от того немецкого, на котором говорят в современной Германии... Вот я и хотел узнать, как, с позиции человека, рубящего в немецком, звучат эти фразы. Вот собственно об этом я и говорил.

----------


## bad manners

> унзаглэйнэс - daughter

 unser Kleines = our Little   

> минзишшен - dear, darling

 Not very sure about this one. Could be "meine schoene".   

> дуорпа - village

 Could be very badly distorted "dorf", or "doerfer"; apparently from a dialect that has not undergone the "p" - "f" transition.   

> кеншдафлэээш? said when they want you to move a little so that they could sit down next to you

 Kannst Du vielleicht? = can you perhaps?   

> фадамтнухмоль! - a swear word

 Verdammt nochmal! ~ damn again!   

> легмишамош! - a swear word

 Leck mich am Arsch! ~ lick (kiss) my arse!   

> ахдулиуэ шээээза! - a swear word

 Ach du liebe Scheisse! - argh you holy shite!   

> вигумдикушэээза упдоох? was told this is said when someone asks silly questions

 Wie kommt die Scheisse auf's Dach?   - how come the shite's on the roof?   

> хашдефая? do you have a light?

 Hast Du Feuer?   

> шэйадинлэпельше гюнгэ - hurry up, eat up, young man

 Incomprehensible, except for the last part which seems to be "…loefelchen, junge" ~ "(dimunitive) spoon, youngster"   

> фига - to have sex

 Ficken. You get the idea.

----------


## bad manners

> Кроме того я поинтересовался, понятны ли диалекты "наших" немцев, немцам Германии, ибо, как я не раз слышал, наши немнцы говорят на диалектах, которые корнями уходят в старые диалекты тех земель, из которых они уехали несколько веков назад, и, так как они развивались в отрыве от немецкого в Германии, часто перемешивались друг с другом на поселениях, то они наверняка сильно отличаются от того немецкого, на котором говорят в современной Германии... Вот я и хотел узнать, как, с позиции человека, рубящего в немецком, звучат эти фразы. Вот собственно об этом я и говорил.

 This forum is English/German, so I'll continue in English. There are strong northern features in the phrases above. Notably the pervasive replacement of "s" with "z" or "sh" (in English notation). Also the "p" instead of "f" in a couple of places, and "g" instead of "k". On the other hand, the word "arsch" as in "легмишамош" is pronounced as an Austrian speaking the posh Viennese dialect would.  ::  
Keep in mind, though, that those northern features happen to be simply the old norm, it is just that the new norm, being southern, did not make it to the north. So if they emigrated from a German speaking land a few centuries ago, it will be very difficult to say what land it was.

----------


## VendingMachine

Excellent, *bad manners*! You've answered all my questions. Thank you.

----------


## Jasper May

> минзишшен - dear, darling

 "Mein SueBschen"   

> вигумдикушэээза упдоох? was told this is said when someone asks silly questions

 I think it's "Wie kommt die *Kuh*-Scheisse auf's Dach"   

> шэйадинлэпельше гюнгэ - hurry up, eat up, young man

 "... dein Loeffelchen, Junge"

----------


## solanum

> минзишшен - dear, darling
> 			
> 		  "Mein SueBschen"

 Liebling or Beste/r ... a word like Sueszchen does not exist   

> [quote:zvc30nmv]вигумдикушэээза упдоох? was told this is said when someone asks silly questions

 I think it's "Wie kommt die *Kuh*-Scheisse auf's Dach"[/quote:zvc30nmv] 
only: Wie kommt die Kuh auf s Dach.   

> [quote:zvc30nmv]шэйадинлэпельше гюнгэ - hurry up, eat up, young man

 "... dein Loeffelchen, Junge"[/quote:zvc30nmv] 
I am not sure about that, because i do not really know what the english sentence means...  ::

----------


## Tu-160

I have problems with understanding of a German word too. It's from the Second World war flight simulator. When German pilots attack ground-based targets they say one after another «Die Nummer eins. Beginnen Angriff», «Die Nummer zwei. Beginnen Angriff» and so on and so on. And the last crew says another word which I can't recongize. It sounds «Beginnen mittewannen» or «mittewannung» or like this. What this word can be?

----------


## bad manners

> минзишшен - dear, darling
> 			
> 		  Not very sure about this one. Could be "meine schoene".

 I got it! There must be "sehr" between "meine" and "schoene"!

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by Jasper May     
> 			
> 				минзишшен - dear, darling
> 			
> 		  "Mein SueBschen"   Liebling or Beste/r ... a word like Sueszchen does not exist

 Don't forget they were Russian Germans.  ::  They might substantivize "suesz" and then affix "chen" to it.   

> [quote:2c7uupxx]
> [quote:2c7uupxx]вигумдикушэээза упдоох? was told this is said when someone asks silly questions

 I think it's "Wie kommt die *Kuh*-Scheisse auf's Dach"[/quote:2c7uupxx] 
only: Wie kommt die Kuh auf s Dach.[/quote:2c7uupxx] 
The sch-word is definitely present in the original.

----------


## solanum

ok. I guess I forgot that they were Russian Germans...
and I know Wie kommt die Kuh auf s Dach and Wie kommt die Scheisze auf s Dach...but not a mixture of both sentences. maybe it is only said in germany and not in austria

----------


## ericbannon

Hallo!  Ich bin ein irisch Junge und lerne gern Deutsch.  Ich besuche eine Sekondarschule, wo ich Deutsch lerne.  Es tut mir weh, dass mein Deutsch nicht so gut ist.  Aber bin ich   ::   mit diesem "Website".

----------


## Jasper May

Hi Eric, 'weh tun' means 'to hurt', 'leid tun' means 'to be sorry, to be a shame'. I think you meant the latter.  ::

----------


## bad manners

And, "aber" does not cause inversion, so it must be "aber ich bin". Unless it is a question, which I think it was not.

----------


## begemot

шэйадинлэпельше гюнгэ 
Is the possibly a fusion of "Ешё один Loeffelchen Jungs."?

----------


## ericbannon

Thanks Jasper May and Bad Manners  I really appreciate knowing that.  My German teacher is a former nun and speaks four languages.  She's not too good.  A native German person in my school told me that he read material on the board and said is was all wrong.  Really boosts my confidence in learning it! ... Thank God for Russian, or I'd be in awful trouble for not knowing anything about the cases.

----------

g'tag, alle! ich hei

----------


## Pravit

Hallo, Freyr! 
Interessant, dass du diese Foren besucht hast, um Deutsch zu lernen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Hier gibt's Leute, die Deutsch sprechen, aber ich w

----------


## sweetbat

Hallo!
Ich komme aus Deutschland und w

----------


## Oddo

Sorry that I'm not fluent enough to say this in German without my _worterbuch_ yet, but I have exactly the same issue at school here in Britain. I learn French, German and Latin at school. I learn Russian myself. You have the forum's sympathy on that issue!

----------

